

Uber for Gift Giving - Brian_Curliss
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/08/complete-with-a-note-writing-robot-bond-is-uber-for-gift-giving/

======
Brian_Curliss
Actually, they are more like MailLift for consumers :)

